# I'm Fed Up With My Hair



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

It's so freakin' baby fine and thin! I hate it!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was trying to grow it out again for like the hundredth time but I just don't think I can handle it anymore. It's getting so scraggly and I thought it might grow past this stage but I was told by a hairdresser the other day that it's gonna continue to get thinner and scragglier looking the longer it gets. Boo hoo! She recommended I use Nioxin. Has anyone used this or know of anyone that has? I'm curious about it but kinda skeptical.

I know my hair looks it's best short but I really love and want long hair so i'm seriously considering extensions. I know they can be damaging and i'm wondering if they are out of the question since my hair is already so fragile, fine, and thin. I don't wanna jack it up more but which kind would be the best and least damaging for my hair?

I've also considered getting some wigs but i'm afraid that if I like them too much, i'll wear them all the time and what's left of my poor lil scrags will fall out.

I don't know what to do so any input would be greatly appreciated. :icon_chee


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Feb 12, 2006)

I love your hair! It looks sexy as hell on you.I want to get extensions too, but they're expensive.I've seen Nioxin in the beauty supply stores and never knew what it was:icon_eek:


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

My hair is super fine as well and always looks better short but I went this weekend and got extensions because my husband wants ne to try and grow it long but it got all nappy scraggly looking so I had my etensions put back in. I had them before and they looked so natural but this time, I am noticing that although the hair is a very perfect color match, they are not blending mith my own hair as well. My hair dresser (who is not the one who put them in, told me she would layer them around my face this week so they would match my own layers but if I still dont like them in a week or 2, they are gone. I had them before though and LOVED them so maybe it takes time to get used to them. THey are very baby fine when you first get them and then get thicker as you wash them repeatedly so maybe after a weeks washing, they will be a little fuller and hide my own hair?


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

THey probably are not as expensive as you think!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Umm, I was trying to make this a poll but I screwed up. I tried to go back and edit but I guess it's too late, oh well.

Thanks, Michelle! :icon_chee

LuckyMe, how long are yours and what kind do you have? Can I see some pics with them? Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

I cant do a pic right now but I will soon. THe Hair was $40.00 and the woman I went to (was a place who did african american hair, but she said it was not problem to do caucasion. The reason I mention this is because I have been to 5-6 places to get it done and they all say they dont do causcasion hair) charged $20.00 per track and I got 3 tracks. Tracks are braids they make in your hair using your own hair and something else like burlap to make it strong and then they sew the hair into that braid. I bought it in 18 inches because that was all they had but it was way to long! I have already cut off 3 inches


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

In Kansas when I had them done it was $100 for the hair and $1.00 per minute to sew them in which was usually $75.00.

You only have to buy hair every 9-12 months but you do have to have them tightened every 6 weeks.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 12, 2006)

i love your hair lisa.. i guess there is always something that we dont like that others do, try to see how much extensions would cost either way you would look hot with or without short hair.. regina (luckyme) gave you some good advice :icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you for all that info!

Is it difficult to wash your hair and does it feel strange or anything? I'm sorry for bombarding you with all these questions. :icon_smil


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

You are fine, dont worry about the questions. I finally know about something on here that someone else does not! It does not feel weird, the first day the braids are really tight. You can feel the braid if you rub the back of your head, but personally I dont let people get that close to my personal space. You wash and dry as normal as it os 100% human hair. You do need to use a heavier conditioner on it than you and I would normally use on our thin hair. If you think of anything else, let me know and if I think of anything else, I will post here.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

I have extentions now but not this kind. I tried this method and it weighed down my hair big time and was really itchy. I dont like the way they are sewn it and they kinda hurt. I took mine out after a week!

The extention I have now are amazing! Sewn in strand by strand and although VERY time consuming to put in and kinda expensive They really feel like your own hair. They are so soft and I do anything I want to them (curl, straighten, dye, ect) and they always stay nice. They stay in about 4-5 months. Even if someone touches my head, they wouldnt know I had them in! I think you'd look super hot with long hair Lisa!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

What are they attached to? What is your hair type? I'm just trying to get an idea here of which would be best for my hair type.


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

My hair lady told me about these and called them fusion style. Only thing is these are $1000 for the exact thing I paid $60. Lisa you may want to at least try the cheap way to even see if is is something you want before you break the bank. If you like the sewn style, then go for fusion! However, she did say they dont look any less fake (*either style or way) until your own hair grows to the same length as the extensions.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

They are actually looped through your own hair and sewn on with a needle and a special type of thread that matches your hair color (so you dont see it even if you wear your hair up). My hair is pretty fine although I have alot of it. I love this method so much this is my 4th set and I'm getting another in May. I'm taking this set out in another month and a half and then I'm gonna let my hair breathe for a bit. I recomend these extentions- no one will know they are extentions at all!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

Honestly hun, they really aren't the same at all- I've had them both and this method with the track is so uncomfortable. Its so heavy and if you touch the back of your head you can feel a huge bump. If it works for you thats cool, but sadly my experience with it wasn't so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldnt imagine having that in for months


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

WHat is your method called and if you dont mind telling me how much is it?


----------



## Becka (Feb 12, 2006)

Lisa, in your av and profile pics i think your hair looks great. It's really healthy looking u know.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know the technical name for it actually - they are just hair sewn is strand by strand. The price depends on how much hair you need- I get about 4 rows which is about $680 and worth every single penny- they are so great!


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok so I will ask my lady about these. What is 4 rows, compared to mine?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the input girls!

Thank you, Jennifer and Becka for your compliments! :icon_love

I think I will go the cheaper route first just to see how it works and if I like them. Does it damage the hair having the extensions weighing down on your braided hair like that, though?


----------



## LuckyMe (Feb 12, 2006)

It did not the last time I had them (do any damage) and I had them for 1 1/2 years so I think you should be fine.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmm I'm not sure-- I think when I did it the other way it was 1 big peice of hair which she cut in half and doubled it. Then it was sewn on-- just like yours it was really long and I cut alot off. I dont think mine was real hair though-- she claimed it was but it didnt really curl nicely so I think she had lied. The hair itself didnt look bad- it was nice too, the only downfall was that it just didnt feel nice on my head. I know a lady that does it this way for years and loves it though- I guess it just depends on the person


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 12, 2006)

lisa i voted for shave it all off hehe, hey at least you dont have to worry about long or short hair :icon_chee


----------



## Becka (Feb 12, 2006)

Jenny as soon as I saw that 1 person had voted "shave it off" i KNEW it was YOU before I read your post LOL


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 12, 2006)

lmao!!!!! :icon_chee you know me well becka hehe


----------



## Marisol (Feb 12, 2006)

I say try extensions and see how you like it.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted for shave it all off too!! Start from scratch and see if it grows in any better this time around!


----------



## KISKA (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok I used to be bald and NO do not shave it off if you want my opinion. Doing that won't change your hair texture and sometimes(this happened to some people I know) your hair might not grow back. I have no idea why but it has happened to people. I think you should try the extensions. I personally don't like wigs, they make my head feel hot and really itchy.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 13, 2006)

LMAO @ yall! Although I have an obsession with shaving things, i'm NOT shaving my head! I just put that option to see how many people would vote for it. :icon_chee


----------



## KISKA (Feb 13, 2006)

lol yeah you do NOT want a shaved head.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would just let it grow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol Keep up with little trims, but otherwise I think your hair looks great! It looks so healthy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nioxin was originally used by men with thinning hair. It help to rid the scalp of impurities, and unclog any blockages that are preventing hair from growing (most likely DHT) You can try this - I'veknown people who used it and got good results... it's not Rogaine, but it helps if you have that problem. I'm not too familiar with extensions, but honestly I think they would drive me nuts - no matter how they're in! lol


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 16, 2006)

Lisa,

Don't Shave Nothin'!!!! O.k. I am hair obsessed. Hair is Power. Just Like Teeth are Power. I have Baby Fine Damaged As Hell Hair. Colored, thin, etc. But when the stylists talk about "Cutting it off so it will be more healthy" I just plug me ears and go to my happy place. My hair is not that long, but I will not have short hair. I have also heard of Nioxin, and know I must have tried it, but don't remember it. It could not have been that good. Hair Extensions would not be good for me..as I personally have to go either all-natural or all-fake. The combo of the two would look really scary-ass on me. I actually Not Mindin' the Wig Idea for you. Maybe actually give your hair a rest. I also have worn wigs on occasion ( We won't talk about those occasions here) and have loved them. But If I were seriously going to check out wigs...I would go to one of my fashion and personal idols...Raquel Welch's....website...I hear she makes awesome(ok..cha ching, too) wigs and that they are as "natural" looking as wigs can be. I think she may even have a store in Vegas.

We could wear wigs to the convention:icon_razz!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

I aint shaving my head, no worries!

I have looked at Raquel Welch's wigs before and I want one. They are expensive but they look very realistic. So are we seriously planning a Vegas convention and when? I soo want to get in on that!

I can't find anyone in my town that will do the weaved in extensions. A couple of people told me they would do the glued in kind but i'm waay too leary of this. :icon_eek:

I have a hair appointment tues and i'm going to get a color and cut. I don't know exactly what i'm gonna do with it. :icon_conf


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 17, 2006)

NO glue!!!! lol :icon_eek:


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 17, 2006)

I love your hair the length it is now! It would probably also look good a few inches longer but I wouldn't grow it out or get extensions to make it a lot longer if I were you -- the length you have now is very age-appropriate yet still very sexy and young! And because your hair is so fine, it looks so healthy (at least in your avatar) -- it doesn't look all dry and fried like people who damage their hair with heat styling and coloring! (Of course, I have been flat-ironing my hair several days a week now, so hopefully I won't damage my own!)

Hey wait, I just realized you said you colored your hair.... when was the last time you had it not colored? If you quit coloring it, would be healthier and thus easier to grow out? I have very fine hair that I have never colored and I've never had a problem growing it out -- but my hair is also very thick (ie I have a lot of it) so that also probably helps!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Feb 17, 2006)

Lisa I think you would look awesome with short hair! If you don't want to cut it, then I would go ahead and invest in some nice extensions. You'd look hot with long hair too! Seems like all you need to do is decide. You can't lose!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

I haven't seen my natural hair color in a looong time. I used to be blonde and that was alot of maintenance and damaging to my hair. I color it different darker shades now and it's not really damaged anymore but it's just fine and thin like it's always been. My hair doesn't grow slow it's just that when it's longer it looks scraggly and when it's shorter it looks like it has more body to it. I don't know why. I'll trade ya your thick hair for my puny thin strands!:icon_wink


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 17, 2006)

O.K. I know I am no expert, but I will share one story about weaves, glue and extensions with you. You are very wise to be "leary" about extensions. I had many, many co-workers in Tahoe who had them. One girl sort of looked like a well-groomed Cousin It while at work, with long, always very oddly Shiny hair. One day, she invited me to her home to pick up some Mary Kay makeup I ordered from her and..she opened the door..and...:icon_eek:..she looked like Phyllis Diller on a Bad, Bad, hair day. Short, uneven, scraggely, gross gross gross hair that loooked like it would never, ever be long, pretty again or recover. She did not even look like a woman, she looked like she had just been released from the Gulag or something. Also, I have had a few drinks with men (straight men) who have told me in weak moments that ther is absolutely Nothing Erotic about putting your hands in a woman's hair only to feel fake hair. They were talking only about weaves, specifically. Wigs actually did not bother them as much, as I think they are often associated with sex play and a woman's mystyque in general. But all, not just a couple of them, but all ,said they were not fond of extensions. Just my 2 cents. I can't make this stuff up, I just report the facts. I know there are a lot of women that love them, and I respect them for that, etc. I'm just telling you what some men told me. If you want to try them, though.....also, I agree your hair looks really Natural and soft and pretty around your face the way it is now. Some people say, if you don't know what to do, do nothing for now.

Elisabeth.

P.S. Hell Yeahs we's trying !(o.k. gail aka gamaki from BC Canada and I) think a convention in Vegas 2006 would be cool. We need as many peeps on board as possible. We haven't talked to Tony or Reija yet, and Gail thought that for us Euro and Asian girls we would need at least a year to prep. It's a crazy idea, but any ideas would be great! We have already figured out to pull it off we would need mondo sponsorship as there are a lot of young gals and students here who don't have a lot of lettuce and even those who do are not going to want to spend a fortune. At this point, it is still in the incubation stage...but I think it could be like the "Thousand Points of Light"...of MUT!:icon_wink????


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that's normal to some extent, when my hair was super long in high school (like down to my waist) it was really scraggly on the ends and was straight. Now that it's shoulder length, it's thick at the ends and wavy -- I never knew I had wavy hair until I cut it off a few years ago! I guess your hair just starts getting scraggly at a shorter length than most other people's though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't really have any other advice for you, but I understand being frustrated with hair so I hope you figure something out! (I hate how the whole right side of my head is noticeably wavier than other side -- the only way I can make it look good is to flat iron it all! :icon_evil)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just having the ends cut blunty - and straight across can help them to appear less 'straggly'... so you can keep the length, but help keep the thick look to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 19, 2006)

I feel your pain Lisa! I know you aren't going to shave your head lol..but you probably feel like it sometimes. I did and don't regret it but I had visions of my hair growing in so thick and perfect lol..but it was fun:icon_wink

I second NYAngel's suggestion to have the ends cut-blunt fashion

Extensions are a possibility

Maybe you need a new colour(I like your hair and its' colour now) but maybe you need a change for yourself

Wigs are fun too.

I am no help lol darn Libra!:icon_chee


----------



## Min (Feb 19, 2006)

My hair is fine also I just got some layers put in. It made a big difference.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yup! Layers are awesome... I've had them for years...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breathless (Feb 25, 2006)

i didnt read any of the other replies. but, i think you should just grow it out. you can use special shampoos and other hair supplies to have more volume.


----------



## hann (Mar 14, 2006)

well, it depends on whether you think you look good in what kind of hairstyle


----------



## katanders33 (Mar 15, 2006)

I am a hairstylist,and I too have fine hair...I have been using Silk Result for Fine Hair,and also Bed Head's "Small Talk"...it's a thickifier and a stylizer,and it smells delicious!!!!!!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to MUT katanders33


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 16, 2006)

I think you have beautiful hair Lisa. IMO, I think you should just grow it out. I wouldn't want to risk getting extensions only to damge your hair and make it thinner. Try some biotin, if you haven't already. I have been using it for a couple months now and I have seen a noticeable improvement in the thickness and growth of my hair. My hair just feels thicker and seems to grow much faster. There are also a lot of products out there that work great. My hair isn't very thick but Garnier Fructis thick and full shampoo gives me a lot of volume. Layers help too and I like to get a blunt cut across the ends, makes my hair look thicker and less scragly like NyAngel said. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## mindi (Jun 19, 2006)

i also like to let my hair grow , but i'm sooo tired of my short hair, maybe i try extansions 2!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 19, 2006)

if you could pull off that trendy boy-cut look a la marisa tomei in only you, then go for it!


----------



## ivette (Jun 19, 2006)

unfortuantly, lisa i don't know anything abt nioxin. but i have a question for you.

Is it possible that maybe your hair being so fine/ and or thinning could be a symptom of a health problem/condition??? i don't mean to alarm

you, but you may want to look into that.

hope i helped


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

I've had baby fine, thin hair my whole life. My dad is bald and my mom had fine, thin hair too so I didn't have a chance. lol I know thinning hair can be a sign of health problems/conditions but mine hasn't changed plus I feel good and fortunately don't have any health problems.


----------



## tsims (Jun 20, 2006)

how did the hair cut go back then, i know this post started awhile back.

i was looking for advice on hair ext. and stumbled across this post.

i have fine hair, not in great shape, thyroid issues, and would really like to have longer hair. i see these girls pics on here with long beautiful hair and i just want to snatch them bald headed :icon_chee

i tried nixon, did not do great things, made my hair dry ( but i heard later they have a whole line now, so may have used wrong thing) also the shampoo or the conditioner, not sure which made my back break out real bad.

i had some luck with a great stylist who layred and texturized my hair, took her time and did every part, so if like one part of my hair sank in more than the other she would, tex. more or cut it a different angle to compinsate for that area.

i still want the extensions thou. did you get them?

do you or anyone know if you can color your hair with them. i have to dye my hair every month to month and half.

ts


----------

